# Gilbert George SAUNDERS



## R.Philip Griffin (Jan 16, 2006)

I am hoping to find Gilbert George [GG] Saunders, Old Worcester '51 and Apprentice with Shaw Savill Lines. We sailed together on "Taranaki" 1952, for two voyages. Last heard of in Lyttelton NZ aboard a Shell? tanker, sailing out of Singapore. Any information via this forum would be gratefully received.
Grifmar


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Suggest you ask same question on www.mowbars.plus.com.


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

I sailed with a Capt. Gilbert Saunders (don't know about the George) on Townsends Ferries later P&O Ferries in the 80's out of Dover. He was quite a big man and also quite a character. He is retired now but still lives in the area I believe.

Trader


----------



## R.Philip Griffin (Jan 16, 2006)

Many thanks Trader, sounds like the man. He originated in Dover prior to TS
Thanks once again. Telephone Book now my next option for the Dover area. Grifmar


----------



## R.Philip Griffin (Jan 16, 2006)

Trader. Many thanks for your assistance, the man has now been found and that was due to your assistance. We are in communication. Grifmar


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

Another SN success!!


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

*Gilbert Saunders*



R.Philip Griffin said:


> Trader. Many thanks for your assistance, the man has now been found and that was due to your assistance. We are in communication. Grifmar


Pleased to have been of assistance Grifmar. I sailed with Gilbert for several years on the Dover/Calais/Zeebruge service on the "European Trader". I was on her for ten years as AB/QM.


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

*SN Success*



Pat McCardle said:


> Another SN success!!


Hi Pat,

Although I have been a member since July 2005 I have only been posting for about one month as my PC broke down as soon as I joined and have only just got back on line.

In that one month I have managed to put three different lots of people in touch with each other. What a great website.

Trader


----------

